# Already looking forward to the "GREEN" of Spring.



## UncleBruce (Nov 30, 2020)

It's still Fall, Winter hasn't even started yet, and I am already looking forward to Spring.  Bottles of bright colors are sought and treasured by most bottle collectors.  Truth is there aren't many breweries that used green embossed beer bottles.  Here are a few green PA beer bottles to brighten the day and lift our spirits.  Enjoy.




*GEHARD SNYDER EXCHANGE BREWERY / Bloomsburg, PA
PHILIP GROSSMAN BREWER / Franklin, PA
RETTIG BREWING CO. / Pottsville, PA*


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 30, 2020)

Mean green bottles. I love the middle one, is it common? Always a pleasure looking at your pictures. Thanks for the post. ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Nov 30, 2020)

Eagle Brewery, Duquesne, Pa. in green, also a pry off crown cap 12oz Rolling Rock, most are found with threaded cap tops.....


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 30, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Mean green bottles. I love the middle one, is it common? Always a pleasure looking at your pictures. Thanks for the post. ROBBYBOBBY64.


I have only seen the one GROSSMAN.  It is a favorite of mine too.  Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## RCO (Dec 1, 2020)

this is what it looks like here today after a major snowfall lastnight > today , there wasn't any snow here on the weekend cause I was still able to explore and find things but likely here to stay now , well till the spring , note - orange glow is light from window not outdoors


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 1, 2020)

Cool!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes...I am already tired of winter!!!   23 degrees, 10 inches of snow and very windy.  
Question for you.  What do you paint your bottles with?


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 2, 2020)

MEDIC-372 said:


> Question for you.  What do you paint your bottles with?


I am using white paint pens (see picture) to highlight the embossing for visibility.  It is my personal preference.  These pens are available in most craft stores.  I like the fine tip ones best, but also use a medium tip.  There are also CHALK MARKERS that look like the pens, but are easy removed so be careful handling after using the chalk.  You can get markers or pens at Hobby Lobby or such.  I also use toothpicks to clean off any over run of paint.  This is done after the paint sets up for a minute or so.  You can also add highlights and details to embossed graphic images with the toothpicks.  If the bottle has roughness to it I also first dip them in acrylic floor wax and two coats usually does well.  After the wax dries I then add the highlights.  The wax allows for an easier removal of the paint should I choose to do so at a later date.  I usually never remove the paint, but have done so on occasion.


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks.  I think that I will give it a shot.  Your painted bottles look great and I have a couple that I’m going to try it on.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 6, 2020)

Beautiful trio, Uncle Bruce!  Great display and examples in every way.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 2, 2021)

The days are getting longer... now just to make it through the rest of Winter and then... the green of Spring... not wishing my life away just anticipating.




Dynamic trio 
RAINIER BEER // SEATTLE BREWING & MALTING COMPANY // (Seattle, WA)


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 3, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> The days are getting longer... now just to make it through the rest of Winter and then... the green of Spring... not wishing my life away just anticipating.
> View attachment 216399
> Dynamic trio
> RAINIER BEER // SEATTLE BREWING & MALTING COMPANY // (Seattle, WA)


You paint the embossing? That is a professional job if I may say so myself. Beautiful bottles Bruce.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 3, 2021)

I posted this one before but it always inspires me. I found this bottle almost buried in the mud of a swamp of skunk cabbage. I dug it out to find some one had made a home out of it. It is a newer bottle but I loved the little mini ferns. I don't know how old but it appeared to have several years of growth. A little spring in a bottle. Only the smallest blob of dirt. Enough for these ferns to grow. It is going to go dormant soon. It grows back every year. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I posted this one before but it always inspires me. I found this bottle almost buried in the mud of a swamp of skunk cabbage. I dug it out to find some one had made a home out of it. It is a newer bottle but I loved the little mini ferns. I don't know how old but it appeared to have several years of growth. A little spring in a bottle. Only the smallest blob of dirt. Enough for these ferns to grow. It is going to go dormant soon. It grows back every year.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That is so *AWESOME*! I love it.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You paint the embossing? That is a professional job if I may say so myself. Beautiful bottles Bruce.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Very kind words. Thanks.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 14, 2021)

Pottsville Beer has me droolin'.


----------

